# SonuScore: The Origins Series (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

Hey all! Today I'm taking a look at a very unique set of libraries: The Origins Series from SonuScore. Feel free to have a look!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 21, 2018)

Very cool to have these Origns reviewed together ! 
Steel Tongue /Sansula has been of interest ever since The Orchestra was released. Sonuscore provided audio (maybe MIDI too) as they used this library with TO.

Many THX!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 21, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Very cool to have these Origns reviewed together !
> Steel Tongue /Sansula has been of interest ever since The orchestra was released. Sonuscore provided audio (maybe MIDI too) as they used this library with TO.
> 
> Many THX!


Thanks for watching!!


----------

